# Code stored even after check engine light goes off ?



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

My 95 Sentra has been hitting check engine light after every 300-600 miles for the last 3/4 months. Once it went off automatically after 2/3 days of driving, and rest of the times just I reset the battery to turn it off. I once pulled two codes, P0505 IAC malfunction, P0136 O2 sensor but didn't have the money to fix it at that time. Plus, my idle was just fine.. and car runs great.. But now, after getting stuck with that light so many times, last week when the light came on, I made an appointment with a good mechanic to do a proper diagnosis of the problem... Tomorrow is the appointment date, and the damn light has disappeared tonight.. while I was driving.. in front of my eyes !! 

Now, - can anyone pls tell me whether the code is still stored in the computer now ? - Cause if the code is stored, I might still do the diagnosis..I'm sure that light will come back!

The light generally comes back when I'm driving uphill, or need some power.. but can't get any.

BTW - I just did an alignment and wheel balancing yesterday..but I am sure that it has no reason to fix the CEL off..

Thanks !!


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

something has to happen three time before the light comes on it will store a error that occur but not enough times to trigger the light so unless the ecu was reset it should still have the code


----------



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

MagicPie said:


> something has to happen three time before the light comes on it will store a error that occur but not enough times to trigger the light so unless the ecu was reset it should still have the code


Thanks! Well, yes I know that 3 times thing.. but my question is that "something" must have happened to turn off the light (cause I didn't reset the ECU).. now, did it remove the code too alongwith the light ?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

From the B14 FSM:









Lew


----------



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

Ishadoff !! Great Info ! Thanks a lot... 

So that means, the code is still there in the ECU.. hmm..


----------



## payk (May 5, 2004)

go to autozone borrow a code reader 
then read the codes yourself
no need to waste money on an easy diy thing 
its really just plug and play

save the diagnostic money for a new o2 sensor


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^Or you could just tap into the ECU and check it yourself, with a screw driver.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Shawn said:


> ^Or you could just tap into the ECU and check it yourself, with a screw driver.


Im trying to look for this post on which way to turn that screw and instructions.. where is it!? Thanks.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Im trying to look for this post on which way to turn that screw and instructions.. where is it!? Thanks.


http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php?S=6c8efa584e63b9e0b5fcf0b725d25c94

Here you go man.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

your a lifesaver THANK YOU!


----------

